# Japan's Fashion



## Mina (Apr 5, 2007)

*




*


----------



## Aprill (Apr 5, 2007)

oh, my! very unique


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Amazing fabrics.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 5, 2007)

Uh. Hmm.

No comment.


----------



## LVA (Apr 5, 2007)

I like it . Thanx for sharing


----------



## Sonia_K (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow...those dresses are so pretty.


----------



## bloodkiss (Apr 7, 2007)

Awww Japan fashion is so different! I love it!


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 7, 2007)

Those were beautiful! I really love the blue thing with the headpiece!


----------



## han (Apr 7, 2007)

some of the japanese tourist i saw in wakiki didnt dress like that..


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the fabrics. Not exactly every day wear but what comes off the catwalk that is?

The girl/s (?) are/is (?) gorgeous!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 7, 2007)

very interesting! thanks for posting.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 7, 2007)

the colors of the dresses were beautiful!


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 7, 2007)

They were beautiful!


----------



## wendy29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i think i have to correct you.

This is Korean fashion actually. This guy how is the designer is famous in korea. and his designs are inspired by Korean traditional custom.

His name is AndrÃ© Kim

and he is famous for using actors as models. She is one of soap opera actress. she was in Dea Jang Gum.. very famous soap in japan, korea, and other asia.

you can ckeck out more of his work

Andre Kim - February 08, 2006 | Style | Midweek.com


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 9, 2007)

i love the 5th one. the pink and gold one!


----------



## Momo (Apr 10, 2007)

That stuff more reminds me of Filipino fashion and traditional garment.


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the lovely old fashioned look. Those girls look so feminine and beautiful in those dresses. The puffed sleeves are great. Reminds me of Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 10, 2007)

I hate big sleeves. The fabric is lovely though.


----------



## Momo (Apr 10, 2007)

oh yeah it didnt look japanese to me


----------



## Maysie (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah very pretty and colorful fabrics...they remind me of barbie dresses for some reason?


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

A bit impractical for everyday wear. Other than that, the fabric is nice.


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 11, 2007)

i like the gold dress in the middle but that's it


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fabric w/excellent touch on the feminine side.


----------



## nuala (Apr 11, 2007)

very ... lady like!


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 12, 2007)

interesting, cool


----------



## Nox (Apr 12, 2007)

The fabric is great... but this is a theatrical style that I need to see alot more of before I judge whether I like it or not. I'm not sure what I am supposed to be looking for, my eyes go all over the place because the design is very...boisterous.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

I've been to Japan and of course they dress in western style but at weddings many turn to more traditional dress just like in Korea.


----------



## Sian100 (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the updo the model is wearing. It's very elegant.


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 13, 2007)

I love love LOVE the pink gown!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 13, 2007)

His designs are very elaborate, very fairytale-ish (is that a word? lol.....)! :heart:


----------



## snowjesh (Apr 13, 2007)

love the last pic, beautiful dress


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 13, 2007)

well whereever they come from, i think they're beautiful. And I also love the model's hair and makeup. Wow. So elegant!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

i like most of it exept for the sleeves


----------



## snowy (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice fabric....more like barbie dress. The model is lovely and sweet.


----------



## maple (Apr 15, 2007)

That's Korean fashion. I remember that woman was in some Korean drama.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 15, 2007)

So pretty I love looking at fashion from other parts of the world.


----------



## babyangel (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the two tone gold fabric. It would look like sunshine when the rays of sunlight hits it.

Gorgeous.

*Babyangel*


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

I was trying to figure out if they're all the same girl, too.

The dresses are really interesting, thanks for sharin.

Here's some fashion from the streets of japan


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm... Very interesting.


----------

